# L'Inter (Bonolis) accusa il Milan di accordi sottobanco per arrivare in champions



## patriots88 (8 Aprile 2013)

*L'Inter (Bonolis) accusa il Milan di accordi sottobanco per arrivare in champions*

home page del sito dell' Inter.

A caratteri cubitali l' intervista a Bonolis dove esprime la sua teoria in cui vogliamo rubarli il posto in champions.
E questa rilevanza data all' intervista sul sito ufficiale vuol dire che è condivisa.

Una cosa gravissima.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Appena letta,è qualcosa di gravissimo.


----------



## Graxx (8 Aprile 2013)

Ah il Milan ha investito...e loro che hanno fatto...ahuahua...hanno speso milioni e milioni...sono ridicoli...bonolis mi era simpatico...un c.oglione come gli altri...tutto qua


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2013)

eh si certo, perchè noi ieri non siamo stati danneggiati. 

roba da nulla. 

che poi loro se la prendono tanto col rigore (ok inventato), ma erano cmq sul 3-1. 
se poi hanno preso altre 2 pere e ranocchia sbaglia quel gol a porta vuota devono solo piangersi addosso.


----------



## patriots88 (8 Aprile 2013)

si, ma qua la società deve intervenire.

Non esiste che un altra società pubblichi sul suo sito cose del genere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Aprile 2013)

La società deve reagire, non è possibile sentirsi dire certe cose.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Aprile 2013)

incredibile come siano tornati a rosicare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Aprile 2013)

appena letta,è un qualcosa di vergognoso.Mi meraviglio di come una persona colta ed intelligente come bonolis abbia potuto rilasciare delle dichiarazioni così stupide.La sua è una tesi che non sta nè in cielo nè in terraarla di congetture per far andare il milan in CL,ma probabilmente non ha visto quel che è successo ieri a firenze,dove è stato inventato un rigore alla fiorentina e ne sono stati negati due nettissimi al milan.Ma la cosa vergognosa non è tanto l'intervista a bonolis(ognuno puo' dire cio' che pensa e vuole,sia chiaro),quanto il fatto che compaia tra le news di maggior rilievo del sito ufficiale dell'inter


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

In società devono far qualcosa.Ste capre sono tornate a rosicare e quando rosicano sono pericolosi,con Telecom e altri mezzucci vari.


----------



## Albijol (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma vai a condurre bim bum bam con Carlotta e Uan e non rompere gli zebedei


----------



## Graxx (8 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In società devono far qualcosa.Ste capre sono tornate a rosicare *e quando rosicano sono pericolosi,con Telecom e altri mezzucci vari*.



esatto...


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Patetici.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2013)

Avanti un altro


----------



## jaws (8 Aprile 2013)

Se la lega non prenderà provvedimenti al più presto, anche io come Moratti comincerò a pensare male


----------



## Ale (8 Aprile 2013)

e' sempre stato un poveretto.


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

che tristezza,patetico


----------



## sheva90 (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis uomo inutilr


----------



## pipporo (8 Aprile 2013)

music to my ears


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2013)

ma è un complesso ormai 

ricordate di come parlavano di noi dopo il derby d'andata e GODETE


----------



## DannySa (8 Aprile 2013)

Una società non può farsi dire cose del genere anche perché in questo modo faranno partire la tendenza che tutte le squadre dietro al Milan (così come l'inter) vengono penalizzate in tutti i singoli modi per favorire il Milan perché "ha investito" e "deve essere mandato in Champions".
Ma poi sul sito ufficiale? un presentatore? stanno cercando tutti i mezzucci vari per farsi rispettare (non si capisce in quale modo) e dove beccare meglio se non parlare di chi ti sta sopra ed è una società seria che ha investito per prendere quel terzo posto? troppo facile così.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Apprezzo molto la canzone ad inizio trasmissione di Laurenti...




...Paolo te la dedico con simpatia.


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

La società si deve far sentire , sia per gli episodi di fiorentina Milan dove siamo stati pesantemente danneggiati , sia per questi fantomatici disegni perché altrimenti terzi nn ci arriviamo , se per torti arbitrali ci fanno perdere le prossime 2 la fiorentina ci balza davanti , occhi aperti


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La società si deve far sentire , sia per gli episodi di fiorentina Milan dove siamo stati pesantemente danneggiati , sia per questi fantomatici disegni perché altrimenti terzi nn ci arriviamo , se per torti arbitrali ci fanno perdere le prossime 2 la fiorentina ci balza davanti , occhi aperti



La Viola le prossime non le vince,c'hanno mezza squadra fuori.....


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis tornerà presto alla Rai.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2013)

com'è bello vederli rosicare così


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2013)

ma si fosse tenuto per lui queste considerazione sarebbe andato ancora bene, alla fine da tifosi questi ragionamenti ci stanno

è grave il fatto che sia sulla home page del sito ufficiale dell'inter però


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Viola le prossime non le vince,c'hanno mezza squadra fuori.....



Mah questi ragionamenti sono pericolosi, ovviamente mi auguro che tu abbia ragione


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2013)

Ah, ma il complotto c'era anche nella Champions del 2010? Perchè sennò non si spiegano 7-8 errori arbitrali a favore in 5 partite...


----------



## robs91 (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma credono davvero di poter arrivare terzi con Rocchi unica punta?Gli errori arbitrali sono solo una patetica scusa,la verità è che non hanno una rosa(e un allenatore) all'altezza.


----------



## Vinz (8 Aprile 2013)

*BONOLIS: COMUNICATO UFFICIALE A.C. MILAN*
_Le dichiarazioni di Paolo Bonolis, rese a Inter Channel e diffuse dal sito ufficiale dell’Inter, oltre che prive di qualsiasi fondamento, appaiono di eccezionale gravità._


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis può dire quello che vuole da tifoso, il lunedì sento di peggio

Lo scandalo è che la società Inter si permetta di inserire notizie del genere nella sua Homepage. Sono senza alcuna dignità sportiva.


----------



## jaws (8 Aprile 2013)

Cioè questi hanno preso 4 pere in casa dall'Atalanta e invece di nascondersi se ne vanno in giro a parlare di complotti.
Magari domani uscirà fuori che Berlusconi ha dopato Denis.
Sono proprio senza vergogna


----------



## Gre-No-Li (8 Aprile 2013)

Ah...ma allora rubate anche voi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma infatti sono ridicoli, hanno scelto di scatenare questo casino proprio dopo avere preso 4 pere in casa dall'Atalanta.

Non hanno nessuna credibilità, possono solamente fare i cabarettisti con Bonolis e Laurenti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Aprile 2013)

la verità è che moratti vuole distogliere l'attenzione dalla vera causa delle ultime due stagioni fallimentari dell'inter,per non attirarsi l'ira dei tifosi:la gestione scellerata delle risorse e dell'organico di branca,avallata dallo stesso patron nerazzurro


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

cosa si fa quando si vuole tornare sulle pagine dei giornali.....


----------



## Jaqen (8 Aprile 2013)

Si permette il capo di criticare (Moratti), allora tutti si sentono giustificati di fare ciò che loro credono meglio.

Non mi stupisco di niente, questi mettevano la foto di Facchetti sul sito per far compassione


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma Minchiolis l'ha vista Fiorentina-Milan?Ha visto la prestazione scandalosa della sua squadra?Ha visto Denis far la figura dell'Ibrahimovic?Ha visto Ranesta mangiarsi un gol da un metro?

Rimango basito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

haahahah no va beh no comment, eee si ci vogliono far arrivare in CL e ieri danno un rigore vergognoso e non ci danno due rigori netti, ma per favore va ma poi stareste comunque a -5 ma vi svegliate, guai se vedo ancora il Milan difendere l'inter mi avete rotto!!!


----------



## chicagousait (8 Aprile 2013)

Dovrebbero scandalizzarsi e nascondersi per come ha giocato la loro squadra contro una squadra di media bassa classifica anche se l'arbitro ci ha messo del suo ma erano cmq sul 3-2


----------



## Canonista (8 Aprile 2013)

Fossi interista rinnegherei la mia fede


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Onestamente dopo queste dichiarazioni inizio ad avere paura, gli arbitri avranno paura di fischiare poi qualsiasi cosa a favore nostro anche se sarà netto il fallo ecc. Ripeto sono ridicoli eee ma e colpa nostra se loro hanno perso 165441056 punti da noi.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Aprile 2013)

gravità inaudita. dovrebbero essere deferiti tutti


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Avanti un altro



 sei sempre una certezza Piscio


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

loool e delirio su tuttocavolate sparano a zero su bonolis pure gli juventini


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

*Moratti sulle parole di Bonolis:"E' libero di esprimere il proprio pensiero, semmai sarà lui a chiarirsi col Milan. Può pensare e dire quello che vuole, così come io mi sento libero di parlare di un danneggiamento costante nei confronti dell'Inter."*


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

Moratto continua a buttare benzina sul fuoco,dichiarazione da irresponsabile


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Aprile 2013)

può dire ciò che vuole ma lo ha fatto sul vostro canale tv e sul vostro sito. ******


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma e chiaro che e quello che pensa pure Moratti, il punto e che non ha le cosidette per dirlo in faccia ma fa dare il mandato a Bonolis che vergogna


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2013)

Questi si scoprono piu rosiconi di conte


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

Manie di persecuzione!?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Aprile 2013)

Però come godo.... a volte ringrazio dio per averli inventati


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Aprile 2013)

Sono tornati, i soliti perdenti in campo e fuori. Il loro complesso di inferiorità si sta palesando sempre di più, come nei tempi d'oro.
Il fatto che tirino in mezzo il Milan nelle loro sventure arbitrali ne è l'ulteriore conferma. 

Bonolis poi, con le sue belle affermazioni, è la più becera rappresentazione dell'italiano medio che campa scuse, spesso ridicole, per evitare di fare un minimo di autocritica.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (8 Aprile 2013)

Occhio, Moratti magari prepara calciopoli 2 e stavolta la vittima principale sarà il Milan...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Occhio Inter che e colpa del Milan i vari infortuni di Palacio, Milito ecc attenzione 





Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Occhio, Moratti magari prepara calciopoli 2 e stavolta la vittima principale sarà il Milan...



evvai cosi noi in B, poi colpa della juve che ha vinto a Milano con due gol di 2 giocatori italiani -40 punti, e loro finalmente tornano a vincere i campionati di cartone


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2013)

Queste dichiarazioni non possono passare sotto traccia.
La procura Federale deve indagare.
A fine campionato ci sono 2 alternative: o è tutto vero ciò che afferma l'Inter e allora il Milan se ne deve andare in serie B oppure se non esiste un piano per spingere i rossoneri in Champions in B ci deve andare l'Inter per la gravità delle affermazioni.
Moratti non si lamentava quando dopo Calciopoli hanno avuto per 3 anni un elenco di favori infinito?
Basta lamentarsi sempre.
Allora erano i più forti e secondo me meritavano quegli scudetti, ora fanno ridere.
Anche il Pescara gioca meglio dell'Inter.
Per carità, il Milan quest'anno ha avuto parecchi favori, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo, ma parlando di calcio, mi pare che la terza posizione non sia affatto immeritata.
Se gli interisti pensano che il Milan sia terzo solo per gli arbitri bisogna chiamare 7 milioni di ambulanze.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis è un mito,
si può anche permettere di dire le c........e che ha detto
in fin dei conti è soprattutto un comico, è lecito che racconti barzellette


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161691 ha scritto:


> Occhio Inter che e colpa del Milan i vari infortuni di Palacio, Milito ecc attenzione



Eh è colpa del Milan se Ranocchia sbaglia un goal da un metro a porta vuota.
E' palese che Ranocchia è la spia stipendiata dal Milan. Dai è palese.

gombloddooo!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Eh è colpa del Milan se Ranocchia sbaglia un goal da un metro a porta vuota.
> E' palese che Ranocchia è la spia stipendiata dal Milan. Dai è palese.
> 
> gombloddooo!!



goblottooo, prima c'era il proggetto juve ora c'è il proggetto milan


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Moratti sulle parole di Bonolis:"E' libero di esprimere il proprio pensiero, semmai sarà lui a chiarirsi col Milan. Può pensare e dire quello che vuole, così come io mi sento libero di parlare di un danneggiamento costante nei confronti dell'Inter."*



La solita figura da coniglio di Moratti.Prima pubblicano la sua intervista,poi lo lasciano solo nella sua tristezza assoluta e si dissociano.Moratto cuor di Leone.


----------



## jaws (8 Aprile 2013)

Servono dei deferimenti e in fretta


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Aprile 2013)

Questi senza contestare qualcuno non vivono..

Prima se la prendevano con la Juve. Poi sono usciti dalla lotta scudetto e adesso per il posto Champions se la prendono con il Milan.
Il prossimo anno spero se la prendano con il Chievo per la lotta per non retrocedere. Schifosi..


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Aprile 2013)

Le verginelle che accusano di essere vittime di un complotto, in cui noi siamo i carnefici, è qualcosa di veramente incredibile, un qualcosa che mi mancava. Il fatto poi, che venga detto da codesti LADRI PRESCRITTI, è un bijou.


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Aprile 2013)

A me è sempre stato sulle palle...Io quando sento la gente che dice che Bonolis è un gran comico gli rido in faccia...Gran comico chi??Lui???Paolo Bonolis??No no cari miei i comici veri sono altri,non lui..Lui non è un comico è solo un buffone!!Un buffone che per far ridere le persone ha costantemente bisogno di PRENDERE PER IL C. altre persone..Perchè lui è questo che fa!!Prende per il C. altre persone per far ridere la gente...Già perchè il suo misero cervello non riesce ad inventarsi una battuta di sana pianta come fa Laurentis,o come fanno più semplicemente i comici veri.

Le sue dichiarazioni sono da interista,società di m. con tifosi di m.
Ho sempre pensato che fosse un uomo di m. per le cose che ho appena sopra elencato,ora lo penso ancora di più.
Piangi piangi!!C'è chi compra Balotelli e chi Rocchi,fatti delle domande!


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ah, ma il complotto c'era anche nella Champions del 2010? Perchè sennò non si spiegano 7-8 errori arbitrali a favore in 5 partite...



No no, là c'era semplicemente Walter Gagg, nessun complotto.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bonolis è un mito,
> si può anche permettere di dire le c........e che ha detto
> in fin dei conti è soprattutto un comico, è lecito che racconti barzellette



si ma la cosa squallida/grave è che l'inter appoggia quelle dichiarazioni, pubblicandole sul loro sito, però sono talmente meschini e vigliacchi che si parano dietro le dichiarazioni appunto di un semplice tifoso, non hanno le palle di metterci la faccia loro.


----------



## Harvey (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma si ritirassero dal campionato se ne sono convinti, in alternativa lo sanno tutti che stanno solo giustificando la loro stagione di menta coerente con la loro storia tra le altre cose...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Comunque ridicoli, l'intervista a Bonolis sul sito dell'inter e sempre stata in primo piano poi appena il Milan ha risposto con la nota sul sito e stata messa piu avanti ora e stata addirittura messa sotto non piu come importante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2013)

Siamo al delirio...
Potrei anche capire certe illazioni se fatte in un altro contesto, ma ste pippe avevano un miliardo di punti di vantaggio sul Milan prima di crollare miseramente


----------



## Marilson (8 Aprile 2013)

se si fanno mettere sotto cominceremo a pagare il conto da domenica prossima, occorre mostrare i denti immediatamente


----------



## forzajuve (8 Aprile 2013)

Sono tornati i piangina.hahah...e poi ogn uno vede con i suoi occhi...io il mano di Samuel l ho visto...che devia la palla fuori con il gomito...e rigore netto. Giornalai corrotti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Aprile 2013)

Questo già è stipendiato parecchio per i programmi che fa dalla Mediaset e poi parla anche male del Milan LOL.


----------



## MisterBet (8 Aprile 2013)

È intervenuto a SKY, sta veramente male...ad un certo punto ha parlato anche del rigore su Balotelli contro il Palermo dicendo che era inesistente perchè Balo era caduto da solo senza nessun contatto...per farvi capire come sta...


----------



## Livestrong (8 Aprile 2013)

Come ho goduto ieri sera


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2013)

comunque secondo me la faccenda è strana

nel senso: perchè le dichiarazioni di un tifoso normale come bonolis sono sul sito ufficiale dell'inter, fonte ufficiale della squadra?

secondo me l'inter ha usato bonolis per dire quelle cose, altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## forzajuve (8 Aprile 2013)

Che contratto ha con mediaset? Ma non rischia il licenziamento?


----------



## Morghot (8 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia il tifo brucia il cervello, specialmente quello interista.... certo è che è tutto bellissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Che contratto ha con mediaset? Ma non rischia il licenziamento?



.....presto avrà un contratto con Telecom...e Pirelli....


----------



## robs91 (8 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Che contratto ha con mediaset? Ma non rischia il licenziamento?



Non credo lo licenzino visto che è uno dei pochi che fa ascolti soddisfacenti in Mediaset.


----------



## Hammer (8 Aprile 2013)

Eiaculo nel leggere il rosicamento.

Per fortuna che venivamo presi per le natiche da loro, dovevamo essere da Serie B.

Società RIDICOLA


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis contro-replica: "Anche Galliani ha parlato di Samp-Inter, sembra una commedia recitata male e forse ho toccato un nervo scoperto sul Milan"

Paolo Bonolis ai microfoni di "FcInternews.it": "Quello che ho detto è un'ipotesi di un tifoso ferito. Ma qui non si può dire niente che uno si arrabbia. - spiega in apertura il noto personaggio tv - Quando fu spostata la partita dell'Inter a Genova per il maltempo, il signor Galliani disse 'A pensar male non si sbaglia mai'. Ve lo ricordate? Ecco: stavolta lo dico io e non succede niente! Io non dico che il Milan non potrebbe essere terzo in classifica o anche primo, però è chiaro che l'Inter sia stata mutilata dalle decisioni arbitrali in maniera palese. Ieri si è visto una squadra sgonfiarsi di fronte a una sensazione di impotenza assoluta, perché non è successo nulla in area affinché l'arbitro potesse solamente immaginare o interpretare un calcio di rigore. E capisco che a quel punto i giocatori siano crollati: è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Per spiegare a coloro che si sono risentiti di quello che ho detto, ribadisco: non è che il Milan è responsabile di tutto questo, ma sembra che il tutto sia una commedia. Inter penalizzata quasi sistematicamente? Non è possibile che per noi sia sempre così. - continua Bonolis - Poi se tutto fosse regolare, con gli episodi che si equiparano tra quelli a favore e quelli contro, va bene. Ma che rimanga quell'alone di arbitrarietà che c'è nello sport: anche alle Olimpiadi, Clemente Russo meritava l'oro e l'ha vinto un altro perché si era in Inghilterra. Io, da tifoso di Russo, posso incazzarmi o no? Ad esempio sulla Juve chi ha detto nulla o sul Napoli? Giusto che lottino lassù, sono le migliori. Però sembra che il Milan sia trasportato verso il terzo posto, perché l'Inter era la squadra che poteva rompergli le scatole ed è stata penalizzata. Probabilmente sarebbero arrivati terzi lo stesso, ma a noi ci è stata tolta l'opportunità di giocarci le nostre possibilità. Tutto qua. E badate bene: non è successo solo ieri sera, è successo una marea di altre volte. E sbaglia chi si inalbera - sottolinea il tifoso nerazzurro riferendosi al Milan - se dico queste cose, perché loro quando sono stati in condizione di poterle dire, le hanno dette in altrettanta maniera. Il signor Galliani ha detto le stesse identiche cose solo perché la partita di Genova – per ragioni della Protezione civile e non dettate dalla Federcalcio – era stata spostare. Allora io dovrei arrabbiarmi che ha fatto quella dichiarazione 5 minuti dopo che a Balotelli avevano dato un calcio di rigore che non esisteva? Perché se la penso così non ne posso far parola? Voi ne sapete più di me sicuramente, ma i fatti accaduti ti portano a pensare che c'è qualcosa che non va. Ci mancherebbe altro che l'arbitro non possa sbagliare, non scherziamo. Ma quando sbaglia sistematicamente, quando contro la Juve non ti fischia un rigore su Cassano grosso come una casa con il giudice di linea a due metri che dice che non è successo niente e quando poi la domenica dopo succede quello che è successo ieri sera, uno sarà legittimato a farsi una domanda? Posso dire che mi sembra una grossa commedia o no? Forse ho toccato qualche nervo scoperto. Io dico: se deve essere una commedia, che sia una commedia, ma che la recitino bene! Purtroppo è recitata pure male, perché quando è troppo è troppo. Se uno va a vedere uno spettacolo di opera lirica ed è un melomane, e gli attori non beccano una nota nemmeno a pagarla oro, potrà pensare che lo spettacolo è fatto male? Secondo me, questo spettacolo – se è una commedia – è recitato male. Almeno mi facciano vedere una commedia recitata bene, fatela con un certo garbo. Io ti dico che da domenica prossima all'Inter daranno 3 rigori a partita fino alla fine, tanto non servono a nulla. E' così compromessa la situazione del calcio italiano? Voglio dire: ci sono degli interessi giganteschi in una marea di settori e ci stanno truffatori dappertutto. Non vi sembra un po' insolito che in questo mondo italiano, dove in ogni settore ci sono scandali, intrallazzi, all'improvviso arriva il mondo del calcio in cui sono tutti santi? Ripeto: *forse ho toccato un nervo scoperto dicendo che sono stati fatti investimenti importanti da parte del Milan e che ora però come contropartita pretendono di entrare in Champions. Io non ho detto che è così, ma per come vanno le cose potrebbe anche essere che sia così. - conclude Bonolis - Magari c'è un gentlemen agreement tra società, banche e federazioni :cosa ho detto di strano?”.*


A Paolo......ma va....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Aprile 2013)

Il calcio per il 50% è calcio giocato, per l'altro 50% è vittimismo.


----------



## Graxx (8 Aprile 2013)

si creano un alibi invece di pensare a quanto sono penosi...se a loro va bene cosi per me è ottimo...continueranno ad essere mediocri...la loro storia insegna...


----------



## forzajuve (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....presto avrà un contratto con Telecom...e Pirelli....



Si in un call center o fare il gommista...lol


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Oggi in ufficio gli interisti stavano come cani bastonati. Che giornata.


----------



## jaws (8 Aprile 2013)

è evidente che viene pagato per dire queste cose


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Si in un call center o fare il gommista...lol



....con Laurenti...ovviamente ....


----------



## Prinz (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma anche ipotizzando che vi sia un disegno pro Milan, non vedo perché questo dovrebbe contemplare l'affossamento della straordinaria Inter di Stramaccioni, e non quello di rivali "un tantino" più temibili tipo Fiorentina e Lazio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Aprile 2013)

Che poi penso sia il karma dopo il gol di Schelotto nel derby ad averli uccisi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Di commedie lui è esperto, il programma dei pacchi sotto la sua conduzione era completamente truccato


----------



## yelle (8 Aprile 2013)

Mi fa piacere che un personaggio pubblico si senta in diritto di fare certe pesanti insinuazioni per nulla velate come se nulla fosse.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis dica quello che gli pare, ma ha proprio sbagliato il momento: farlo dopo i furti di Fiorentina-Milan e quando l'Inter non fa paura neanche al Siena è ridicolo


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bonolis contro-replica: "Anche Galliani ha parlato di Samp-Inter, sembra una commedia recitata male e forse ho toccato un nervo scoperto sul Milan"
> 
> Paolo Bonolis ai microfoni di "FcInternews.it": "Quello che ho detto è un'ipotesi di un tifoso ferito. Ma qui non si può dire niente che uno si arrabbia. - spiega in apertura il noto personaggio tv - Quando fu spostata la partita dell'Inter a Genova per il maltempo, il signor Galliani disse 'A pensar male non si sbaglia mai'. Ve lo ricordate? Ecco: stavolta lo dico io e non succede niente! Io non dico che il Milan non potrebbe essere terzo in classifica o anche primo, però è chiaro che l'Inter sia stata mutilata dalle decisioni arbitrali in maniera palese. Ieri si è visto una squadra sgonfiarsi di fronte a una sensazione di impotenza assoluta, perché non è successo nulla in area affinché l'arbitro potesse solamente immaginare o interpretare un calcio di rigore. E capisco che a quel punto i giocatori siano crollati: è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. Per spiegare a coloro che si sono risentiti di quello che ho detto, ribadisco: non è che il Milan è responsabile di tutto questo, ma sembra che il tutto sia una commedia. Inter penalizzata quasi sistematicamente? Non è possibile che per noi sia sempre così. - continua Bonolis - Poi se tutto fosse regolare, con gli episodi che si equiparano tra quelli a favore e quelli contro, va bene. Ma che rimanga quell'alone di arbitrarietà che c'è nello sport: anche alle Olimpiadi, Clemente Russo meritava l'oro e l'ha vinto un altro perché si era in Inghilterra. Io, da tifoso di Russo, posso incazzarmi o no? Ad esempio sulla Juve chi ha detto nulla o sul Napoli? Giusto che lottino lassù, sono le migliori. Però sembra che il Milan sia trasportato verso il terzo posto, perché l'Inter era la squadra che poteva rompergli le scatole ed è stata penalizzata. Probabilmente sarebbero arrivati terzi lo stesso, ma a noi ci è stata tolta l'opportunità di giocarci le nostre possibilità. Tutto qua. E badate bene: non è successo solo ieri sera, è successo una marea di altre volte. E sbaglia chi si inalbera - sottolinea il tifoso nerazzurro riferendosi al Milan - se dico queste cose, perché loro quando sono stati in condizione di poterle dire, le hanno dette in altrettanta maniera. Il signor Galliani ha detto le stesse identiche cose solo perché la partita di Genova – per ragioni della Protezione civile e non dettate dalla Federcalcio – era stata spostare. Allora io dovrei arrabbiarmi che ha fatto quella dichiarazione 5 minuti dopo che a Balotelli avevano dato un calcio di rigore che non esisteva? Perché se la penso così non ne posso far parola? Voi ne sapete più di me sicuramente, ma i fatti accaduti ti portano a pensare che c'è qualcosa che non va. Ci mancherebbe altro che l'arbitro non possa sbagliare, non scherziamo. Ma quando sbaglia sistematicamente, quando contro la Juve non ti fischia un rigore su Cassano grosso come una casa con il giudice di linea a due metri che dice che non è successo niente e quando poi la domenica dopo succede quello che è successo ieri sera, uno sarà legittimato a farsi una domanda? Posso dire che mi sembra una grossa commedia o no? Forse ho toccato qualche nervo scoperto. Io dico: se deve essere una commedia, che sia una commedia, ma che la recitino bene! Purtroppo è recitata pure male, perché quando è troppo è troppo. Se uno va a vedere uno spettacolo di opera lirica ed è un melomane, e gli attori non beccano una nota nemmeno a pagarla oro, potrà pensare che lo spettacolo è fatto male? Secondo me, questo spettacolo – se è una commedia – è recitato male. Almeno mi facciano vedere una commedia recitata bene, fatela con un certo garbo. Io ti dico che da domenica prossima all'Inter daranno 3 rigori a partita fino alla fine, tanto non servono a nulla. E' così compromessa la situazione del calcio italiano? Voglio dire: ci sono degli interessi giganteschi in una marea di settori e ci stanno truffatori dappertutto. Non vi sembra un po' insolito che in questo mondo italiano, dove in ogni settore ci sono scandali, intrallazzi, all'improvviso arriva il mondo del calcio in cui sono tutti santi? Ripeto: *forse ho toccato un nervo scoperto dicendo che sono stati fatti investimenti importanti da parte del Milan e che ora però come contropartita pretendono di entrare in Champions. Io non ho detto che è così, ma per come vanno le cose potrebbe anche essere che sia così. - conclude Bonolis - Magari c'è un gentlemen agreement tra società, banche e federazioni :cosa ho detto di strano?”.*
> 
> ...



Bizzarro. Avrei detto che un interista come lui avesse visto il derby d'andata...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

Sik va beh mo paragona le parole di Galliani con quelle che ha detto lui, Galliani magari scherzava io non so con che tono la detto, ma sto qui ha detto che il Milan ha truccato tutto il campionato pur di arrivare 3° vergognati, magari e pure stato pagato dall'inter per fare il portavoce di questa cosa.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2013)

Bonolis è pur sempre un tifoso.
Può dire quello che vuole.
Non è normale che l'Inter abbia messo le sue dichiarazioni in primo piano sul sito ufficiale, questo è grave.
Comunque mi fa troppo piacere vederli rosicare!!
Se vogliono un'altra Calciopoli ne devono far fuori parecchie di squadre eh.
Juve, Napoli e Milan in B, penalizzazione per Lazio (-15), Roma (-10) e anche Catania (-6), proprio per essere sicuri


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2013)

No vabbè,"investimenti importanti"!?!?!?!? 
Abbiamo letteralmente smantellato la squadra in estate,concedendoci il lusso Balotelli a gennaio.Semmai gli investimenti gli ha fatti il dentigialli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

*Milan Channel intitola: "Moratti è il ventriloquo di Bonolis"*


----------



## Brain84 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ha perso un OTTIMA occasione per starsene zitto.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (9 Aprile 2013)

Ancor più grave ciò che ha detto nella seconda intervista


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Sentirmi dire da interisti che Bonolis ha ragione non ha prezzo 

"Lui tira in ballo il milan perchè la corsa al terzo posto si fa sul milan". Ma ce la fanno? Sono SESTI. SESTI. Ce la fanno, seriamente?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2013)

Ci vuole una faccia come il cucco per dire una cosa del genere dopo il furto che abbiamo subìto a Firenze.


----------



## Harvey (9 Aprile 2013)

Replica di Amelia su twitter: “Nessuno si può permettere di sminuire ciò che noi ragazzi stiamo facendo sul campo, i sacrifici e l’impegno quotidiano per vincere le partite.”


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2013)

Comunque fossi in voi godrei e non poco. Dai questa è proprio l'essenza del rosicamento totale e poi che ve ne importa? Il campo sta parlando e dice che voi andrete molto probabilmente in Champions e loro manco in Europa League. Che loro hanno una squadra di melma e dovranno rifondare mentre voi l'anno prossimo ci contenderete il campionato. Fateli sfogare coi loro deliri


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Poveri interisti.
Piano per mandare il milan in champions.
Piano per mandare la lazio in europa league.
Piano per mandare la fiorentina in europa league.
Piano per farsi scavalcare tra un po' anche dalla Roma.

Questi sono gli interisti, nulla li cambierà mai. Certo che quest'anno, come lo scorso, avete avuto una buona decina di punti in più per errori arbitrali, ma io a differenza degli interisti non credo ai complotti e non faccio il piangina.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

Si anche una ventina di punti in più, quest'anno ma soprattutto l'anno scorso LOL...vi salvate giusto perchè gli interisti sono fuori categoria ma voi paradossalmente siete ancora più senza vergogna...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

io sono convinto che nel calcio italiano ci sia poco di pulito... sempre... non mi stupirei se ci fosse un disegno per mandare il Milan in Champions... così come non mi stupirei se saltasse fuori qualcosa sui successi degli anni "dell'Inter" quando non avevano MAI rigori contro... così come non mi ha stupito il non-gol di Muntari... 

e sarà sempre così...


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si anche una ventina di punti in più, quest'anno ma soprattutto l'anno scorso LOL...vi salvate giusto perchè gli interisti sono fuori categoria ma voi paradossalmente siete ancora più senza vergogna...



Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare "flame". Per me è evidente che l'anno scorso avete avuto tanti rigori inesistenti a favore e trovo ridicolo ancora nominare il gol di muntari quando ne fu annullato uno a matri regolare nella stessa partita e non fu espulso mexes ad inizio secondo tempo, per me poteva finire 1-3 quella partita se l'arbitro avesse fatto il suo dovere nel secondo tempo.
Ma questa è un'altra storia, sapevo che con il passare del tempo il gol di muntari sarebbe diventato un simbolo per voi, ma mi fa sempre piacere ricordare i vostri commenti dopo il derby perso contro l'inter (nonostante il gol fantasma non dato all'inter) che ci consegnò lo scudetto ovvero "scudetto meritato", "non meritavamo questo titolo", "è giusto che vada alla juve".
Poi vabbè voi potete pensarla come volete, non sono qui per farvi cambiare idea.

E comunque siamo ot.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare "flame". Per me è evidente che l'anno scorso avete avuto tanti rigori inesistenti a favore e trovo ridicolo ancora nominare il gol di muntari quando ne fu annullato uno a matri regolare nella stessa partita e non fu espulso mexes ad inizio secondo tempo, per me poteva finire 1-3 quella partita se l'arbitro avesse fatto il suo dovere nel secondo tempo.
> Ma questa è un'altra storia, sapevo che con il passare del tempo il gol di muntari sarebbe diventato un simbolo per voi, ma mi fa sempre piacere ricordare i vostri commenti dopo il derby perso contro l'inter (nonostante il gol fantasma non dato all'inter) che ci consegnò lo scudetto ovvero "scudetto meritato", "non meritavamo questo titolo", "è giusto che vada alla juve".
> Poi vabbè voi potete pensarla come volete, non sono qui per farvi cambiare idea.
> 
> E comunque siamo ot.



Vedi te, dici di non volere fare flame e te ne esci che abbiamo 10 punti in più.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, non voglio fare "flame". Per me è evidente che l'anno scorso avete avuto tanti rigori inesistenti a favore e trovo ridicolo ancora nominare il gol di muntari quando ne fu annullato uno a matri regolare nella stessa partita e non fu espulso mexes ad inizio secondo tempo, per me poteva finire 1-3 quella partita se l'arbitro avesse fatto il suo dovere nel secondo tempo.
> Ma questa è un'altra storia, sapevo che con il passare del tempo il gol di muntari sarebbe diventato un simbolo per voi, ma mi fa sempre piacere ricordare i vostri commenti dopo il derby perso contro l'inter (nonostante il gol fantasma non dato all'inter) che ci consegnò lo scudetto ovvero "scudetto meritato", "non meritavamo questo titolo", "è giusto che vada alla juve".
> Poi vabbè voi potete pensarla come volete, non sono qui per farvi cambiare idea.
> 
> E comunque siamo ot.



Fiorentina-Milan (gol annullato regolare a Seedorf e rigore netto non concesso per mani di Behrami)
Lazio-Milan (mani di Dias in area voltato in mani di El Shaarawy)
Milan-Juventus

Ti cito solo queste tre partite...paragonare poi il gol di Muntari, un pallone entrato di mezzo metro, che ci avrebbe portato sul 2-0 dopo 25' al gol di Matri su un non fuorigioco millimetrico vi qualifica alla perfezione...ricordo ancora la figuraccia che fece Conte nel post livido in volto mentre diceva che sostanzialmente c'era stato un errore per parte...tu fai di più però, addirittura siete stato svantaggiati, fenomeno...

Complimentarsi con una Juve che l'anno scorso fece sicuramente una grande impresa vincendo un Campionato senza perdere una partita significa essere onesti intellettualmente mica avallare deliri come il tuo, dieci punti in più LOL


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Fiorentina-Milan (gol annullato regolare a Seedorf e rigore netto non concesso per mani di Behrami)
> Lazio-Milan (mani di Dias in area voltato in mani di El Shaarawy)
> Milan-Juventus
> 
> ...



Ammazza oh, avete avuto 3/4 torti in tutto il campionato e per voi siete stati in automatico svantaggiati. Mi sa che me li sono inventati i rigori inesistenti che vi venivano assegnati.
Mi sembra la storia di questa settimana, ricevete un torto (che poi beh, l'espulsione per la viola non c'era e seguendo il vostro ragionamento essendo cronologicamente successo prima degli altri torti la fiorentina è quella danneggiata) e in automatico vi scordate di tutti i favori ricevuti prima.

Questo per riallacciarmi al topic, nella mia opinione (e quella di tutti gli altri tifosi) quest'anno avete avuto un bel po' di aiutini e mi spiace ma la mia/nostra opinione non la potete cambiare.
Quello che sto dicendo è che è ridicolo il discorso di bonolis e che nonostante ciò non credo alla malafede degli arbitri perché non sono un piangina complottista.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

Dove avrei scritto di grazia che siamo stati svantaggiati l'anno scorso? C'è una sottile differenza tra dire che siamo svantaggiati (e nessuno lo ha scritto) e tu che dici che avevamo dieci punti in più...cosa palesemente falsa e non vera, se poi ti basi sulla lettura di Tuttosport alzo le mani...anche trenta punti in più avevamo l'anno scorso!

Impossibile ragionare con uno così e per fortuna non volevi flammare, cosa avresti fatto in caso contrario? Avresti il condito il tutto dando dei "figli di..." a tutti gli utenti del forum?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2013)

figuratevi che per me l'ultimo scudetto vinto meritatamente da una squadra è stato quello del 2003-2004, guarda caso l'ultimo a 18 squadre, poi si son viste *****te da una parte e dall'altra... calendari, designazioni, errori arbitrali, calcio-scommesse, ma se facciam sempre sti discorsi non si va più avanti... non possiamo farci niente i registi sono loro, noi siamo solo spettatori (paganti)


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Aprile 2013)

bonolis puo' fare solo il collaboratore di mercato dell 'inter.

e' un esperto di pacchi.


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli interisti, nulla li cambierà mai. Certo che quest'anno, come lo scorso, avete avuto una buona decina di punti in più per errori arbitrali, ma io a differenza degli interisti non credo ai complotti e non faccio il piangina.



Dai del voi alla Juventus?


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

Uno juventino che parla di arbitri e' come una pornostar che parla di verginità


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ammazza oh, avete avuto 3/4 torti in tutto il campionato e per voi siete stati in automatico svantaggiati. Mi sa che me li sono inventati i rigori inesistenti che vi venivano assegnati.
> Mi sembra la storia di questa settimana, ricevete un torto (che poi beh, l'espulsione per la viola non c'era e seguendo il vostro ragionamento essendo cronologicamente successo prima degli altri torti la fiorentina è quella danneggiata) e in automatico vi scordate di tutti i favori ricevuti prima.
> 
> Questo per riallacciarmi al topic, nella mia opinione (e quella di tutti gli altri tifosi) quest'anno avete avuto un bel po' di aiutini e mi spiace ma la mia/nostra opinione non la potete cambiare.
> Quello che sto dicendo è che è ridicolo il discorso di bonolis e che nonostante ciò non credo alla malafede degli arbitri perché non sono un piangina complottista.



Cronologicamente parlando stavamo 1 a 0 e giocavamo pure meglio in 11 vs 11...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Aprile 2013)

Farneticazioni che non vale nemmeno la pena di commentare.
Tra l'altro basterebbe solo la partita di Firenze per smentirle.
Bonolis forse dovresti solo cambiare squadra.


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cronologicamente parlando stavamo 1 a 0 e giocavamo pure meglio in 11 vs 11...



Ragazzi non potete mettere in mezzo il "cronologicamente" a vostro piacimento però. La fioretina allora è stata "cronologicamente" svantaggiata, quindi non potete dire di essere stati danneggiati, no?


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ammazza oh, avete avuto 3/4 torti in tutto il campionato e per voi siete stati in automatico svantaggiati. Mi sa che me li sono inventati i rigori inesistenti che vi venivano assegnati.
> Mi sembra la storia di questa settimana, ricevete un torto (che poi beh, l'espulsione per la viola non c'era e seguendo il vostro ragionamento essendo cronologicamente successo prima degli altri torti la fiorentina è quella danneggiata) e in automatico vi scordate di tutti i favori ricevuti prima.
> 
> Questo per riallacciarmi al topic, nella mia opinione (e quella di tutti gli altri tifosi) quest'anno avete avuto un bel po' di aiutini e mi spiace ma la mia/nostra opinione non la potete cambiare.
> Quello che sto dicendo è che è ridicolo il discorso di bonolis e che nonostante ciò non credo alla malafede degli arbitri perché non sono un piangina complottista.



carissimo,
quest'anno ci sono stati sicuramente degli errori a nostro favore(più di uno) ed è inutile negarlo...le cose ci stanno girando bene ultimamente..la partita di domenica non mi va di dire che abbiamo subito un furto perchè comunque è stata data un espulsione che non c'era a nostro favore....l'arbitro poi ne ha combinate di tutti i colori(tutto a nostro sfavore) ma va bè..non mi scandalizzo!!
ma sull'anno scorso non ti devi permettere di aprire bocca...in tutte le partite (tranne la sconfitta con voi a torino) in cui abbiamo perso punti ci sono degli episodi arbitrali dubbi o decisivi che hanno influenzato il risultato...e dico veramente in tutte!!!
faccio degli esempi andando a memoria:bologna in casa e fuori(c'era anche stato un rigore non dato al bologna, lo so)firenze(furto incredibile),catania(episodi decisivi),juve in casa(non mi va di ricordare quella partita),lazio fuori casa(rigore clamoroso non assegnato sullo 0a0....fai il conto dei punti persi e vediamo


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non potete mettere in mezzo il "cronologicamente" a vostro piacimento però. La fioretina allora è stata "cronologicamente" svantaggiata, quindi non potete dire di essere stati danneggiati, no?



Il momento è importante per valutare queste decisioni ma non è l'unico aspetto ovviamente...nel caso di Milan-Juve ti chiedo, secondo te vedere che il pallone di Muntari era entrato e vedere che per millimetri Matri era in gioco aveva lo stesso grado di difficoltà per il guardalinee?


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Il momento è importante per valutare queste decisioni ma non è l'unico aspetto ovviamente...nel caso di Milan-Juve ti chiedo, secondo te vedere che il pallone di Muntari era entrato e vedere che per millimetri Matri era in gioco aveva lo stesso grado di difficoltà per il guardalinee?



Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.

In ogni caso prima dite "dipende cronologicamente, perché poi la partita sarebbe cambiata", poi cambiate idea e diventa "dipende da quale dei due errori e più netto". Mi sembra un ragionamento molto a convenienza.

Perché se ragioniamo per come ragionate voi da 1 anno (gol di muntari al 24' più grave del gol di matri al 70' e dell'espulsione di mexes perché avviene prima) allora la fiorentina è stata danneggiata e voi avete rubato. Punto.


[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] : il fatto è che la lista che posso fare io è ancora più lunga arsozzenal. E' semplicemente una perdita di tempo stilare queste classifiche alla "panorama". L'anno scorso lo meritavamo noi fine, poi PER ME sommando errori pro e contro voi avete finito il campionato con diversi punti in più mentre la juve più o meno si trovava. 

E' la mia opinione, tanto se si è d'accordo sul fatto che il risultato errori arbitrali o non è l' 80% delle volte quello giusto, non ci sono problemi.

Per dirne una, noi abbiamo perso contro il bayern 2-0 con diversi episodi dubbi:
-Pirlo subisce un fallo netto, l'arbitro non lo fischia, dopo 10 secondi vidal viene ammonito(diffidato).
-Il secondo gol è in fuorigioco, tant'è che bonucci si ferma proprio e lascia libero Muller di segnare.
-Ribery andava espulso

Nessuno di noi però ha detto che il risultato non era giusto. Ecco, se fossi interista mi lamenterei di essere stati capaci di subire 3 gol regolari dall'atalanta.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non potete mettere in mezzo il "cronologicamente" a vostro piacimento però. La fioretina allora è stata "cronologicamente" svantaggiata, quindi non potete dire di essere stati danneggiati, no?



Non riesco a capire la logica del tuo ragionamento.

Milan Juve. Eravamo 1 a 0, e faticavate a morte. Se entra il 2 a 0 la partita finisce lì, penso che chiunque abbia visto nella vita più di dieci partite e sia minimamente onesto lo possa asserire.
Fiorentina Milan. Siamo 0 a 1 e viene fatto a loro un torto, che però impatta molto relativamente sulla partita (il milan infatti spinge di meno, gestisce, e stupidamente si fa riprendere). Dopo di che vengono fatti 3/4 torti a noi. Non so di che parliamo francamente. Vogliamo dire che son stati svantaggiati per primi? Ok. Grazie, a noi su 4 rigori han sempre fischiato in un senso, vedi te se si può paragonare sta roba a quel fuorigioco di Matri...

Basta vedere le partite.


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

"dalla prospettiva del guardalinee non si notava il gol"...chiudere tutto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Poveri interisti.
> Piano per mandare il milan in champions.
> Piano per mandare la lazio in europa league.
> Piano per mandare la fiorentina in europa league.
> ...



Mah...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> "dalla prospettiva del guardalinee non si notava il gol"...chiudere tutto...


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire la logica del tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Milan Juve. Eravamo 1 a 0, e faticavate a morte. Se entra il 2 a 0 la partita finisce lì, penso che chiunque abbia visto nella vita più di dieci partite e sia minimamente onesto lo possa asserire.
> Fiorentina Milan. Siamo 0 a 1 e viene fatto a loro un torto, che però impatta molto relativamente sulla partita (il milan infatti spinge di meno, gestisce, e stupidamente si fa riprendere). Dopo di che vengono fatti 3/4 torti a noi. Non so di che parliamo francamente. Vogliamo dire che son stati svantaggiati per primi? Ok. Grazie, a noi su 4 rigori han sempre fischiato in un senso, vedi te se si può paragonare sta roba a quel fuorigioco di Matri...
> ...




E io sto dicendo che siamo stati avvantaggiati sull' 1-0 poi l'arbitro non ci ha dato un gol e non ci ha fatto giocare in superiorità numerica per un tempo intero.
Ora se volete discutere non potete rigirare la frittata come volete a vostro piacimento. Se la juve ha rubato l'anno scorso con il milan la fiorentina l'altro ieri certamente non ha rubato contro di voi (che poi sempre ricollegandoci al vostro "cronologicamente" voi fate il 2-0 in 11 vs 10).

Poi proprio voi di partite chiuse non potete parlare, soprattutto dopo il 3-0 / 3-3 con il liverpool e poi tanto per dire la juve al san paolo quella stagione passò da 3-1 a 3-3.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> "dalla prospettiva del guardalinee non si notava il gol"...chiudere tutto...




Ok, si vedeva, però il guardalinee ha deciso di non darlo per farvi un torto. Agnelli lo aveva chiamato prima e si erano messi d'accordo così.
Va bene ora? Non ho capito cosa volete sentirvi dire, che abbiamo pagato il guardalinee? L'arbitro? Che abbiamo regalato ferrari a tutta la terna arbitrale? Boh.

Ho detto che dalla prospettiva del guardalinee non era COSI' ALTRETTANTO evidente, perché il tutto accade in una frazione di secondo. Sky mostrò un replay da quella zona e non era assultamente COSI' evidente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
> 
> In ogni caso prima dite "dipende cronologicamente, perché poi la partita sarebbe cambiata", poi cambiate idea e diventa "dipende da quale dei due errori e più netto". Mi sembra un ragionamento molto a convenienza.
> 
> ...



parliamo seriamente....non diciamo fesserie!!!portami questi episodi decisivi che ci avrebbero portato ad avere diversi punti in più!!!!portameli!!non un rigore dato sul 3 a 0!!!!dai sono curioso di vedere....l'anno scorso siamo stati nettamente svantaggiati dagli episodi arbitrali e io non ho mai detto che quello scudetto se lo meritasse la juve...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E io sto dicendo che siamo stati avvantaggiati sull' 1-0 poi l'arbitro non ci ha dato un gol e non ci ha fatto giocare in superiorità numerica per un tempo intero.
> Ora se volete discutere non potete rigirare la frittata come volete a vostro piacimento. Se la juve ha rubato l'anno scorso con il milan la fiorentina l'altro ieri certamente non ha rubato contro di voi.
> 
> Poi proprio voi di partite chiuse non potete parlare, soprattutto dopo il 3-0 / 3-3 con il liverpool e poi tanto per dire la juve al san paolo quella stagione passò da 3-1 a 3-3.
> ...



Va beh, che ti devo dire, hai ragione.
SI può credere a tutto, nella vita.
D'altronde, c'è gente che crede in Grillo, c'è gente che crede a Mistero, si può anche credere che le partite di ieri e quella dell'anno scorso siano uguali, perchè no?


----------



## MisterBet (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E io sto dicendo che siamo stati avvantaggiati sull' 1-0 poi l'arbitro non ci ha dato un gol e non ci ha fatto giocare in superiorità numerica per un tempo intero.
> Ora se volete discutere non potete rigirare la frittata come volete a vostro piacimento. Se la juve ha rubato l'anno scorso con il milan la fiorentina l'altro ieri certamente non ha rubato contro di voi (che poi sempre ricollegandoci al vostro "cronologicamente" voi fate il 2-0 in 11 vs 10).
> 
> Poi proprio voi di partite chiuse non potete parlare, soprattutto dopo il 3-0 / 3-3 con il liverpool e poi tanto per dire la juve al san paolo quella stagione passò da 3-1 a 3-3.
> ...



Era troppo difficile dire che era un episodio infinitamente più facile da vedere rispetto al non fuorigioco millimetrico di Matri? Evidentemente si perchè hai dovuto tirare fuori che da un presunto replay SKY non era evidente il gol...

Ti dò un consiglio spassionato, poi sta a te accettarlo o meno...abbandona il topic che fai più bella figura a non aggiungere altro...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E io sto dicendo che siamo stati avvantaggiati sull' 1-0 poi l'arbitro non ci ha dato un gol e non ci ha fatto giocare in superiorità numerica per un tempo intero.
> Ora se volete discutere non potete rigirare la frittata come volete a vostro piacimento. Se la juve ha rubato l'anno scorso con il milan la fiorentina l'altro ieri certamente non ha rubato contro di voi (che poi sempre ricollegandoci al vostro "cronologicamente" voi fate il 2-0 in 11 vs 10).
> 
> Poi proprio voi di partite chiuse non potete parlare, soprattutto dopo il 3-0 / 3-3 con il liverpool e poi tanto per dire la juve al san paolo quella stagione passò da 3-1 a 3-3.
> ...



Si può anche credere che da due punti non passi una singola retta ma 153. Il mondo è bello.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] mandi sempre tutto in caciara,te e quella maledetta Giuventssss.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Era troppo difficile dire che era un episodio infinitamente più facile da vedere rispetto al non fuorigioco millimetrico di Matri? Evidentemente si perchè hai dovuto tirare fuori che da un presunto replay SKY non era evidente il gol...
> 
> *Ti dò un consiglio spassionato, poi sta a te accettarlo o meno...abbandona il topic che fai più bella figura a non aggiungere altro*...


nono mi deve rispondere!!!ha detto che avremmo dovuto avere diversi punti in meno l'anno scorso....ora voglio gli episodi a sostegno di quest'affermazione..tra l'altro gli episodi dovrebbero anche controbilanciare quelli che ci sono stati dati a sfavore(che sono parecchi)...ad esempio mi ritorna in mente ora che c'era un rigore con il napoli a napoli(dove abbiamo perso 3 a 1) e 1 al ritorno a san siro su robinho mentre venne espulso ibra e non aronica


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Tomme abbiamo avuto nello scorso campionato 10 punti in più grazie agli arbitri; ora dato che io ricordo almeno 5 partite in cui i punti dagli arbitri ci sono stati tolti vuol dire che gli arbitri ci avrebbero regalato punti in almeno 10 partite.
Ora se cortesemente Tomme ci fa questo elenco io sono tutte orecchie


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Secondo Tomme abbiamo avuto nello scorso campionato 10 punti in più grazie agli arbitri; ora dato che io ricordo almeno 5 partite in cui i punti dagli arbitri ci sono stati tolti vuol dire che gli arbitri ci avrebbero regalato punti in almeno 10 partite.
> Ora se cortesemente Tomme ci fa questo elenco io sono tutte orecchie



gli sfavori penso di averli elencati tutti...se si fa un rapido conto saranno almeno 12 punti...non dico che senza questi errori avremmo fatto tutti questi 12 punti ma di sicuro parecchi punti ci sono stati tolti


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Aprile 2013)

volpi voi a caderci sistematicamente.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Immagino che le tre giornate a Balotelli siano parte del losco piano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

La migliore risposta a Bonolis e ai troll in questo topic l'ha data il giudice sportivo con le 3 giornate a Balotelli.

Eccovi servito il complotto.


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi tornate a parlare di bonolis.
Voi vedete rossonero e io bianconero, per voi l'anno scorso lo scudetto vi è stato scippato dal gol di muntari, per me potevamo finire il campionato a +10 su di voi se non fosse stato per la papera di buffon contro il lecce nel finale di campionato e se non fsse stato per qualche errore arbitrale di troppo.
Per voi questo campionato non siete stati avvantaggiati perché contro la fiorentina ci sono stati degli episodi dubbi/molto dubbi dopo che un giocatore viola è stata espulso senza motivo sullo 0 a 1. Per me è stata una partita condizionata dall'arbitraggio ma bene o male gli errori si sono compensati svantaggiando prima l'una poi l'altra SENZA COMPLOTTISMI ALLA BONOLIS.

Io non cambierò la mia idea, voi non cambierete la mia ma vi assicuro che in questa stagione tutte le altre tifoserie pensano che voi siete stati avvantaggiati.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ragazzi tornate a parlare di bonolis.
> Voi vedete rossonero e io bianconero, per voi l'anno scorso lo scudetto vi è stato scippato dal gol di muntari, per me potevamo finire il campionato a +10 su di voi se non fosse stato per la papera di buffon contro il lecce nel finale di campionato e se non fsse stato per qualche errore arbitrale di troppo.
> Per voi questo campionato non siete stati avvantaggiati perché contro la fiorentina ci sono stati degli episodi dubbi/molto dubbi dopo che un giocatore viola è stata espulso senza motivo sullo 0 a 1. Per me è stata una partita condizionata dall'arbitraggio ma bene o male gli errori si sono compensati svantaggiando prima l'una poi l'altra SENZA COMPLOTTISMI ALLA BONOLIS.
> 
> Io non cambierò la mia idea, voi non cambierete la mia ma vi assicuro che in questa stagione tutte le altre tifoserie pensano che voi siete stati avvantaggiati.



e intanto non mi ha risposto!!vabè ciao!
evidentemente dici robe senza alcun fondamento!dici che avremmo avuto avere una decina di punti in meno l'anno scorso e riesci a portare nulla a sostegno di quanto dici


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Domenica sera dopo il gol partita di Pazzini Bonolis dirà che la squalifica di Balotelli faceva parte del disegno per avvantaggiare il milan


----------



## yelle (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io non cambierò la mia idea, voi non cambierete la mia ma vi assicuro che in questa stagione tutte le altre tifoserie pensano che voi siete stati avvantaggiati.


ca*zi loro. Sarebbe il caso si togliessero le fette di salame dagli occhi, una buona volta. Sono anche stufa di far la parte della mafiosa, di avere gente che dice che siamo la mafia del calcio (senza che nessuno dica niente, tra l'altro) solo perchè il presidente della mia squadra si chiama Berlusconi. È facile vedere gli errori arbitrali a nostro favore, se siamo il Milan, ma quelli a sfavore, chissà perchè, non li nota nessuno. Sono tutti impegnati a piangere per il fallo di Balotelli non fischiato o per il giallo che doveva essere rosso, o per le due giornate di squalifica che dovevano essere tre. Ma per piacere.


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e intanto non mi ha risposto!!vabè ciao!
> evidentemente dici robe senza alcun fondamento!dici che avremmo avuto avere una decina di punti in meno l'anno scorso e riesci a portare nulla a sostegno di quanto dici



Di listoni se ne sono fatti tanti. Ne potrei fare un altro, però poi si aprirebbe un ciclo senza fine sulle vostre e mie rettifiche su eventuali altri errori nelle partite evidenziate. Quindi è inutile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Di listoni se ne sono fatti tanti. Ne potrei fare un altro, però poi si aprirebbe un ciclo senza fine sulle vostre e mie rettifiche su eventuali altri errori nelle partite evidenziate. Quindi è inutile.


citane due o tre che ti vengono in mente...a me non ne vengono in mente più di due in 2 partite in cui complessivamente abbiamo fatto 1 punto(fiorentina in casa il rigore non c'era e il rigore non dato al bologna per la mano di seedorf)


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

ma LoL che poemi avete scritto 

maaa al signore ricordati che devi morire volevo fare una domanda? ma pure questo fa parte del proggettto milan?, nel proggettto c'è pure il fatto che schelotto una giornata cosi come cambiasso mi faccia capire


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


>



Era ora


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (9 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> appena letta,è un qualcosa di vergognoso.*Mi meraviglio di come una persona colta ed intelligente* come bonolis abbia potuto rilasciare delle dichiarazioni così stupide.La sua è una tesi che non sta nè in cielo nè in terraarla di congetture per far andare il milan in CL,ma probabilmente non ha visto quel che è successo ieri a firenze,dove è stato inventato un rigore alla fiorentina e ne sono stati negati due nettissimi al milan.Ma la cosa vergognosa non è tanto l'intervista a bonolis(ognuno puo' dire cio' che pensa e vuole,sia chiaro),quanto il fatto che compaia tra le news di maggior rilievo del sito ufficiale dell'inter



una persona "colta ed intelligente" non tifa inter.


----------



## Prinz (9 Aprile 2013)

Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.
Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.

Non dico niente, mi permetto solo di constatare molto sommessamente come dei Milanisti veri non hanno più possibilità di scrivere qua sopra e questo fenomeno qui continua a imperversare e a dare sfogo liberamente ai suoi deliri mistici.


----------



## Doctore (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Di listoni se ne sono fatti tanti. Ne potrei fare un altro, però poi si aprirebbe un ciclo senza fine sulle vostre e mie rettifiche su eventuali altri errori nelle partite evidenziate. Quindi è inutile.


Mi spiace sarai un bravo ragazzo ma e' la classica risposta da coniglio ...mi riferisco solo sul discorso calcistico non su altro sia chiaro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi ignorateli i troll.

Lasciateli scrivere... quando poi nessuno li commenta più, se ne vanno nell'indifferenza proprio come delle lumache striscianti, nel modo di quella GIF.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

Ha qualcosa da aggiungere il buon Paolino,oppure oggi avrà la decenza di tacere?


----------



## Mou (9 Aprile 2013)

Mi fa ridere pensare a Moratti che si lamenta per un girone senza rigori quando la Juve l'anno scorso non ne prese 1 per 19 giornate..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.





Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.





Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.





Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.





Tom! ha scritto:


> Dalla prospettiva del guardalinee, come fece vedere sky, non si notava il gol.




Stop


----------



## Tom! (9 Aprile 2013)

Madonna ragazzi, parliamo di calcio non prendetevela. Se fossi al bar tra amici al massimo mi davate un paio di ceffoni dietro al collo e poi tutti felici! 

Per me l'arbitro e/o il guardalinee di milan-juve 1-1 non erano stati pagati prima dalla juve, quindi il guardalinee ha commesso un errore umano seppur grave e per compensare ne ha fatto un altro nel secondo tempo. Non credo che abbiano visto il gol di muntari e poi, sapendo di essere stati comprati dalla juve, abbiano deciso di non darlo. Quindi mi pare ovvio che dalla prospettiva del guardalinee il gol non era netto come il fermo-immagine.

Allo stesso modo per me voi non avete corrotto nessuno per i diversi errori a favore avuti durante il campionato (non sto dicendo che non ne avete avuti contro). Tutto qua!

Ora torniamo a discutere di quanto sia un pagliaccio bonolis e tutti gli interisti piangina! : )


----------



## Prinz (9 Aprile 2013)

Il punto è che il goal lo si vedeva pure dalla prospettiva di Andrea Bocelli, non scherziamo. Poi nessuno parla di complotti, ma di errore marchiano e più grave rispetto alla norma.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Il punto è che il goal lo si vedeva pure dalla prospettiva di Andrea Bocelli, non scherziamo. Poi nessuno parla di complotti, ma di errore marchiano e più grave rispetto alla norma.



....ormai è andata, lo scudetto lo scorso anno lo abbiamo buttato via noi con gare pietose.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

Occhio che dopo Bonolisi mi aspetto la risposta di Mournho visto che sicuramente gli faranno la domanda


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;162675 ha scritto:


> Occhio che dopo Bonolisi mi aspetto la risposta di Mournho visto che sicuramente gli faranno la domanda



....no, adesso manca la saggezza di Materazzi......


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Comunque quello di Bonolis è solo uno specchietto per le allodole perchè si vocifera che Moratti abbia fatto una clamorosa scoperta e sia pronta a rivelarla! Sembrerebbe che il Milan sia stato aiutato ad andare al terzo posto nientemeno che...dagli illuminati e i rettiliani (anche Moggi sarebbe uno di loro e quindi cospirerebbe ancora nell'ombra)! Le fonti di Moratti, ovvero Adam Kadmon e David Icke, sono pronte a fare quest'incredibile rivelazione a Mistero. 

Ok basta dire cavolate


----------



## Doctore (10 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque quello di Bonolis è solo uno specchietto per le allodole perchè si vocifera che Moratti abbia fatto una clamorosa scoperta e sia pronta a rivelarla! Sembrerebbe che il Milan sia stato aiutato ad andare al terzo posto nientemeno che...dagli illuminati e i rettiliani (anche Moggi sarebbe uno di loro e quindi cospirerebbe ancora nell'ombra)! Le fonti di Moratti, ovvero Adam Kadmon e David Icke, sono pronte a fare quest'incredibile rivelazione a Mistero.
> 
> Ok basta dire cavolate


si vocifera che sia lui la fonte del gombloddo


----------

